# Gluing cinderblock walls with PL premium?



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I used PL on my some landscape blocks and this year they are 10 years old.

Some of them have failed this year.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> I used PL on my some landscape blocks and this year they are 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them have failed this year.




The blocks or the glue? 

Years ago I had to demo a landscape block wall that was held together with glue and I will say the glue was so strong it actually ripped the material off the block instead of the glue failing. It actually peeled the block material from itself before the glue bond gave way...pretty strong chit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The glue.
It is on some of the bull nose pavers at the end of my walkway.

Not all, just a couple here and there.


----------



## Doug1987 (Oct 4, 2017)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Doug 1987 : Running bond= One on top of two, vs stack bond is one on top of one...... half blocks needed for running bond jambs.....


Its a running bond.


----------



## johnnyN (Oct 18, 2017)

apart from the problem with leveling the bricks, using PL premium would be better.

That glue is amazing. It is now commonly used in the masonry industry because it is so good.
But you really cant use a grout gap.
Also because there is no play, you can't level things when the substrate is crooked.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

If this is a business structure (kennel) wouldn't there be building inspections? I can't imagine that passing any codes :sad:


----------



## phxmason (Nov 8, 2017)

Did they use a footer? Rebar? Grout cells? obviously no way to use ladder wire. A lot of guys wanna impress the wife and go look **** up on pinterest go build something unsafe then drink a beer and consider themselves d.i.y. kings. One strong wind and you could have a lot of new doggies going to heaven.. Masons use footers and reinforcing specific to every wall for a reason.


----------

